
Static binary translation with QEMU+LLVM - wyldfire
https://rev.ng/demo.html
======
wyldfire
This was the subject of one of the presentations at 2016 US LLVM Developers'
Meeting [1].

[1] [http://llvm.org/devmtg/2016-11/](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2016-11/)

